

Build Modules, Not Examples - reid
http://reidburke.com/2013/03/29/build-modules-not-examples/

======
niggler
Regarding nodejs's success (mentioned this
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5358127> when 0.10.0 was released):

"I find the strength, openness, and responsiveness of the community (mailing
list, freenode IRC chat) to be node's greatest asset. They've done an amazing
job in building culture and that should serve node well as it matures."

This is something that even the YUI community lacks.

------
chapel
I think the original title of the blog post is a better description since the
one submitted makes it look like a tutorial.

This is not a tutorial, but an editorial on why the author thinks Node.js has
succeeded in newbie traction where as YUI and Ember have had trouble. Built
modules that new users can get started with instead of documentation and
examples that require more understanding to get started making something.

~~~
reid
I agree. The description now matches the original post, thanks!

